# In What Order Were the Primarchs Found?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

One thing that has escaped me completely is in what order were the primarchs found. I have not been able to find any account whatsoever apart from my own knowledge in that I know Alpharius/Omegon was found last and that Roboute Guilleman was found after Magnus the Red. 

Could anyone give me some help here?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well there is a continuing Primarch Discovery Order thread, linked in CotE's sig- but the only Primarch's we know for certain are:

Horus- 1st
Dorn- 7th
Alpharius/Omegon- 20th

(note both Dorn and A/O were found in their Legion order as well which is nice).


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm I thought the legions were created prior to the discovery of each Primarch, because of the prescience of The Emperor - Not that they were organized in any designated order before their Primogenitor had been found - Am I wrong or do you suggest the Primarchs were intended to be found in the order of their legion number?

In Index Astartes, it's stated the prescience of The Emperor allowed for the creation of The Alpha Legion a couple of decades before A / O were found - And of course the *LAST* legion would be found in the 'right' order!


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> Hmm I thought the legions were created prior to the discovery of each Primarch, because of the prescience of The Emperor - Not that they were organized in any designated order before their Primogenitor had been found - Am I wrong or do you suggest the Primarchs were intended to be found in the order of their legion number?
> 
> In Index Astartes, it's stated the prescience of The Emperor allowed for the creation of The Alpha Legion a couple of decades before A / O were found - And of course the *LAST* legion would be found in the 'right' order!


Well unfortunately for you, Horus has to go and ruin it because he is the first to be found but his legion number is 14.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> Hmm I thought the legions were created prior to the discovery of each Primarch, because of the prescience of The Emperor - Not that they were organized in any designated order before their Primogenitor had been found - Am I wrong or do you suggest the Primarchs were intended to be found in the order of their legion number?
> 
> In Index Astartes, it's stated the prescience of The Emperor allowed for the creation of The Alpha Legion a couple of decades before A / O were found - And of course the *LAST* legion would be found in the 'right' order!


This is incorrect. Several legions were created and campaigned at the start of the Great Crusade without their primarchs being discovered. IIRC Flight of the Eisenstein has a passage where Garro recalls campaigning prior to the discovery of Mortarion. After De'Shea in Tales of Heresy also has a passage between Kharn and Angron where the World Eaters (or War Hounds as they were known then) campaigned with other legions that discovered their primarch at the time (the Salamanders).

The order of discovery of Primarchs has never been revealed. It's one of the joys of the whole 40K mystery and I'm sure many people have thought long and hard about this. There are complete threads on this on here if you want to search for them with lots of postulation about orders of discovery.

What we do know is as follows (if anyone has anything additional to add, I'd love to see please). In Legion order for simplicity.
1. The Lion - it appears that he was discovered after the Khan (Descent of Angels) - not confirmed.
2. n/a
3. Fulgrim - before Konrad Kurze (see Index Astartes: Night Lords)
4. Perurabo - before Angron (see Tales of Heresy After Desh'ea)
5. The Khan - before the Lion (see above)
6. Leman Russ - nothing known
7. Rogal Dorn - found 7th (see The Lightning Tower), before Magnus (A Thousand Sons)
8. Konrad Kurze - after Fulgrim (see above)
9. Sanguinius - before Mortarion (Flight of the Eisenstein)
10. Ferrus Manus - before Mortarion (Flight of the Eisenstein)
11. n/a
12. Angron - after Vulkan and Peturabo (see Tales of Heresy After Desh'ea)
13. Raboute Guilleman - before Mortarion (Flight of the Eisenstein)
14. Mortarion - a contradiction here (damn you GW!) - according to Flight of the Eisenstein he was found after Sanguinius, Ferrus Manus, Raboute Guilleman and *Magnus*, but according to A Thousand Sons he was found before *Magnus*. No idea which is correct here.
15. Magnus - before Lorgar (Index Asartes: Word Bearers), after Mortarion, Corax and Rogal Dorn (A Thousand Sons), before Mortarion (Flight of the Eisenstein)
16. Horus - found 1st (various sources)
17. Lorgar - after Magnus (Index Astartes: Word Bearers)
18. Vulkan - before Angron (Tales of Heresy: After Desh'ea)
19. Corax - before Magnus (A Thousand Sons)
20. Alpharius/Omegon - last (various sources)


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's one of the threads I referred to:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33659


----------

